# Fur Prices



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I can't seem to find anything anywhere online but what was last years going price for **** in the round? Any ideas what this years price is looking like? I may try a few canines also but I think my main target is ***** since that is all I can seem to catch anyway!! :sad:

We have a severe surplus of ***** running around and I was thinking about trapping the snot out of them and tossing in the freezer. I really don't want to mess with skinning them so I am looking for in the round prices. Thanks!!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Chris check out the post down a bit titled "Is anyone?" furandhides gives a brief description of what he will be starting out at. Think I'm going to target more **** this year as well. Absolutely no water in my area this year. ***** are running the dry ditches though. Most of our corn is gone now so I may have to do a little searching for them, but they will be there some where. Good luck this season.

Joe


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Joe. I didn't really see anything in there that was what I was looking for specifically but I guess I will start hitting those ***** next month when they are a little more prime and go from there. I need to find a fur buyer around Ionia so I can get rid of these things. Way to many around.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

There are a couple of people buying **** right now, but the price is low $5-$8.00. Basically, what the buyer is doing is buying the carcass for meat sale. Personally, I am patiently waiting for November.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to keep the trappers and hunters on MSF informed. Since I am and have been a fur buyer for many years, I have run into trouble in the past by making current conditions available those interested. I do not want it to be construed as advertising, slamming other buyers, etc.. Any comments are for informational purposes only, and not to draw any criticism or controversy. As some of you may know, for several years I ran a weekly episode called Sat. Night at the Fur House on the MTA Forums. Many people liked it, others used it to batter the local fur dealer. The other buyers in the state did not like it. The following is for informational purposes only. All prices for on the carcass. Yesterday looked at 12 **** from 3 different hunters, trappers. Declined to make an offer on 6 of them. Bought 6 for $10 each. This morning had 2 **** come in, one at $10 and the other at $5. I plan on paying $15 as a top, although I have not bought at that $$ yet. Figure larger sizes No.1 at a top of $15, No. 2 at $10, No.3 at $5. Size and color both can determine where the **** fits in. The market wants BRIGHT SILVERY ****, the brownn, orange, and yellow colors viewed as seconds or thirds. The overall **** market, unfortunately is not good. I don't look for any miracles this season, as there are too many available from last year. Good luck.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

furandhides you buying grinners I am sure I will end up with as many of them as ***** I catch hate wasting the bigger ones.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

riverroadbeagles said:


> furandhides you buying grinners I am sure I will end up with as many of them as ***** I catch hate wasting the bigger ones.


 If you skin "em, AND they've got some FUR on them, I will buy them. Figure a buck green.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Keep me updated when you will be in the Mt. plesant area I dont trap much usually only have around 20 **** and some grinners usually sell to groney but would just as soon sell to somebody more local.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

riverroadbeagles said:


> Keep me updated when you will be in the Mt. plesant area I dont trap much usually only have around 20 **** and some grinners usually sell to groney but would just as soon sell to somebody more local.


 Sounds good. I believe we tried last season. We'll make it happen. Roger


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

Furandhides how much more would a guy get for skinned and dried fur compared to whole critters in the round? Just curious!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

cammando b said:


> Furandhides how much more would a guy get for skinned and dried fur compared to whole critters in the round? Just curious!


 Not alot, that's why the guys that are somewhat local here, probably make out better than anyone. Figure at the most a few $$ more per ****. **** processing here costs nothing and its just another day in the Fur House. I'll be out scraping this morning before the sun comes up. One benefit to putting up your own is that you know exactly what you have. Sometimes works out on the plus side, however, can also go the other way. Roger


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Any prices on what rats might start at?


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> Any prices on what rats might start at?


 With season opening here in a few days, certainly a very good ?. Rats, fresh carcass, straight run with the kits and visibly damaged out @ $5 nose count. Early fall, good falls, and winters will be the grade as season progresses. Demand strong. $6-$8 Lg. up. dry. The season may be volatile price wise and honestly things can and probably will change day to day. It is the only fur we have here that has an immediate demand. Good luck out there. Roger


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Furandhides any idea when your going to be in the MT. Pleasant area I set heavy today for ***** couple of places that I can trap I got to be in and out in a few days because of deer season going to be looking to sell around the weekend of the 13 and 14th of nov.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Roger, It seems like good colored ****, are hard to come by in our part of SW Mi. I have caught some silver colors North of Cadilac in years past but don't trap there anymore. Is color genenic?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

riverroadbeagles said:


> Furandhides any idea when your going to be in the MT. Pleasant area I set heavy today for ***** couple of places that I can trap I got to be in and out in a few days because of deer season going to be looking to sell around the weekend of the 13 and 14th of nov.


 Routes will begin on Sat. Nov.13th, and will run every other Sat..


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

backroadstravler said:


> Roger, It seems like good colored ****, are hard to come by in our part of SW Mi. I have caught some silver colors North of Cadilac in years past but don't trap there anymore. Is color genenic?


 Color is genetic, and unfortunately for hunters and trappers in Mi., we have very poor color genes. This color thing has really come to have major import when it comes to selling ****. The difference was a couple $$ at one time, now as much as a 50% discount , or little to no interest. Our **** at this point in time, are definitely a tough item.


----------

